# Bullet Storage Improved



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Not that I have any guns or plan to own any my reloading bench received an upgrade for bulk bullet storage. I like how it turned out. Kind of like a candy store but relevant for preppers who may indulge in reloading.













I bought two, five tip bin units from Amazon and built a shelf unit over it. Made me think they would be handy for many other things such as medical supplies, etc.

How do you store your bullets?

1895gunner


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good work. Looks to be very efficient.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Me like


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

Very nice "Decorations"!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Mine are in their boxes, stacked on the closet shelf in my reloading room. Once the shelves are done for the bench, they'll be relocated.


----------



## Slippy2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Excellent!!!


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

If thats all you have your in for a hellofa lotta trouble!

I'm pushing over 30 K loaded !...Not to mention powder bullets and primers to make em all complete 4 times over and have lotsa leftovers!

This is what your bullet shelf should look like times 4......









AFTER you have 30 Thousand rounds loaded!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Very nice. Mine has never been that neat. I am going to keep my wife away from this post. She doesn't need to see this.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I use a steel filing cabinet and leave the bullets in the original boxes, less hassle. Plus I can easily sell or trade them in the future if I decide to change calibers or find a better bullet. Trying to sell bullets in a zip lock bag vs the factory box will cost you at least 50%.

Sorry but there is something wrong with a loading bench that clean.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't believe in guns. Sharp sticks is all one needs for any threat. But if I were to store bullets I would store them with lots and lots of other bullets. Lonely bullets are something nobody should tolerate.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Gunner, I know you have been busy with other stuff since your move and are now just getting the reloading room built but..... Where is the clutter?
I know you have a LOT more then that!!!! :mrgreen:

I cant wait until I have my own space again so I can break out all the reloading stuff... I have to share a 12X8 reloading shed and I am trying not to take over with the little bit of stuff I have in there..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

A clean reloading desk is a sign of a sick mind.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

1895gunner said:


> Not that I have any guns or plan to own any my reloading bench received an upgrade for bulk bullet storage. I like how it turned out. Kind of like a candy store but relevant for preppers who may indulge in reloading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its.... pretty

nice lighting and with a old school Ponsus Warren shot shell reloader? Is that what on the right side?

Ok so we know you have a few bullets in the 44-45 caliber, I have only 1 question...

Where is your progressive Dillion reloading press? Maybe in the background?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice setup. I may finally be setting mine up fairly soon.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sir you are way to organized. Looks great


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Very neat and orderly. My area looks like a rake has been pulled through it ---- repeatedly. I've been banished to the garage with reloading. Like you, I don't actually have any guns.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

You are definitely going to be disappointed when you go to reload...

Where's your powder? Your dies? Your case trimmer? Your brass? Your wads? Your shot?
Your primers? Your manuals? I could go on...

Absolutely beautiful photo...no doubt. 

Grim


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

You'all are killing me....... The MEC shotshell reloader on the right was for my 410 Marlin Lever Action that I lost in a flood. All of my other clutter is just off to the right on other benches and shelves to include dies, primers, powder, etc. Pictures of that stuff would have taken away from the nice, clean desktop that nobody believes is real! My wife asked me if it would stay that clean and I just laughed - after picking myself off the floor...

Doc, it's been a real journey getting this house remodeled and the gunless room is almost done. I finally got to the range (to watch others enjoy themselves) after almost one year off - shameful.

1895gunner


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Montana Rancher said:


> Its.... pretty
> 
> nice lighting and with a old school Ponsus Warren shot shell reloader? Is that what on the right side?
> 
> ...


My dream is to have a Super 1050 for each caliber I own.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> Its.... pretty
> 
> nice lighting and with a old school Ponsus Warren shot shell reloader? Is that what on the right side?
> 
> ...


I'm old school and enjoy reloading on a single stage from 38 special all the way up to 458 Winchester Magnum. I'm retired and have a lot of time on my hands. :joyous:

1895gunner


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Sir your display is B E A U T iful!!!!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

very pretty but I'll leave my bullets in their factory boxes. It makes inventory control much easier.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Very nice and organized, I can see some thought went into setting it up. Where are the cushions for the stools?


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> very pretty but I'll leave my bullets in their factory boxes. It makes inventory control much easier.


I use to think that also however now as a bin goes low I can check for additional boxes on my shelves and re-order if needed. For instance I thought I had more of the 500gr Interlocks until I empties them into the plastic bins. I had too many boxes and not a good way to store them so they got mixed leaving me short. Now I have a better visible way to see inventory at hand.



Seneca said:


> Very nice and organized, I can see some thought went into setting it up. Where are the cushions for the stools?


Thanks! I'm having fun setting up this time... No cushions for me, I find the stools very comfortable an hour at a time!

1895gunner


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Guess I was imprinting a bit, visualizing how it would all work and it does! That's a good set up. My old bones don't have much padding left on them so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

My stock is in factory boxes ,, It's easier for me that way .


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It looks like a bullet buffet!


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Very nice, I wish I hade that kind of order!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice, I don't reload right now so all that I store are factory rounds. My brother and I both got Mosins a couple years ago so we split a 880 round crate, I store most of my ammunition in that and in a couple military surplus ammo boxes. What I plan to do is get a few more and divide out that one, one for 5.56//.223, one for .40, one for 12 gauge, etc.


----------

